# normal delivery after 2 c-sections?



## lnic1970

Hi ladies..

this post may be a bit premature as i am only still in 1st Tri, however, this is something I have to give alot of thought to!! Has anyone been or is anyone currently in the same situation - I have 2 DD's of 12 & 19 who were both delivered by C-section, 1st one emergency 2nd one elective. I really really dont want to go thru another section, any thoughts and advise would be much appreciated thanks x


----------



## gracegrace

I'm still pregnant with my 1st... but I've got a friend who gave birth naturally after 3 c-sections! So it can be done... and she says it was the most amazing experience....


----------



## lnic1970

thanks gracegrace, its things like this that are so good to hear :D x


----------



## travellinglad

Hi

I am in the same boat at you. I have two daughters both by c-section and am currently 26wks pregnant. I would love to have a natural birth but the hospital refuse to even consider it, they say it's too much of a risk of uterine rupture for me to go through labour. My friend is a midwife there and explained that because my first labour was tough and she got stuck then there is a higher risk of it happening again. That would be the last thing I want going through labour and still ending up with a section.
My daughters are a lot younger than yours mind (2 and 4) so my scar is a lot 'fresher' than yours which could be a factor also. For me though I can't, even though I want to, take the risk.

That being said another friend just informed that a close friend of hers had a natural birth after two sections. I guess it depends on your own situation.

It's a tough one for sure but like I said your daughters a lot older. Also as I am getting further along in this pregnancy I am beginning to have pain around my scar area and have been told to take things extra carefully, no lifting kids, gym etc. Just see how you progress and go from there.

Ok I've babbled on long enough. :wacko:
Good luck in all you decide.


----------



## purpledahlia

My mum had an elective with me, and then again with my brother and then when it came to my sister she was told she simply couldnt have a natural it HAD to be a section because after 2 sections there is so much more risk. Id ask your MW tho


----------



## lnic1970

travellinglad said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in the same boat at you. I have two daughters both by c-section and am currently 26wks pregnant. I would love to have a natural birth but the hospital refuse to even consider it, they say it's too much of a risk of uterine rupture for me to go through labour. My friend is a midwife there and explained that because my first labour was tough and she got stuck then there is a higher risk of it happening again. That would be the last thing I want going through labour and still ending up with a section.
> My daughters are a lot younger than yours mind (2 and 4) so my scar is a lot 'fresher' than yours which could be a factor also. For me though I can't, even though I want to, take the risk.
> 
> That being said another friend just informed that a close friend of hers had a natural birth after two sections. I guess it depends on your own situation.
> 
> It's a tough one for sure but like I said your daughters a lot older. Also as I am getting further along in this pregnancy I am beginning to have pain around my scar area and have been told to take things extra carefully, no lifting kids, gym etc. Just see how you progress and go from there.
> 
> Ok I've babbled on long enough. :wacko:
> Good luck in all you decide.


hi - sorry just saw tonight that you had posted a reply :dohh:
im really not sure what kind of reaction i'll get from my mw etc when I tell her id like a vbac & it will also prob depend on my consultant etc, tbh the thought of either vbac or csection terrifies me but hey, i guess it has to be one or other lol
Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well and you have a nice smooth time with your delivery :hugs: x


----------



## lnic1970

purpledahlia said:


> My mum had an elective with me, and then again with my brother and then when it came to my sister she was told she simply couldnt have a natural it HAD to be a section because after 2 sections there is so much more risk. Id ask your MW tho

hi..
yeah ive read so many different stories on the subject and i think it really comes down to the hosp/area i'll be having the baby & whether or not they support the idea of vbac, guess i'll just have to wait & see..

thanks for replying, not long to go for you now, you must be getting excited :hugs: x


----------



## YourComforter

It can be done! And has been done!!

I am a doula who has supported mothers in your case.

1. Believe in your body. Believe in the labour process.
2. Look at your physical condition to date. Is everything alright?
3. Get as much evidence from your hospital about uterine rupture. 
4. Find out how many women who have tried VBAC in the hospital had ruptured their uterus.

You need to know the physiology of labour. By getting a better understanding it will help you harmonize with yourself. You need to understand the power of hormones and what they do. Also the three stages to labour.

When I support VBAC mothers I educate them on the three types of contractions they will experience. What they do and why. 

If you decide to do VBAC you need from now to practice secreting hormones by relaxation via reflexology or Hypnobirth.

By doing this when your body goes into labour it will automatically secrete hormones for labour and you could dilate quite quickly.

My success rate is 100%. Not had any mother go into theatre for a second section.

A doula will be of great help. Investigate!!

All the best.


----------



## hudz26

hiya i am in the same boat as you, i have had 2 emergancy sections and am having a normal birth this time, well fingers crossed lol i will let you know how i get on!! xxx


----------



## lnic1970

hudz26 said:


> hiya i am in the same boat as you, i have had 2 emergancy sections and am having a normal birth this time, well fingers crossed lol i will let you know how i get on!! xxx

hi :hi:

this is great to hear - PMA all the way!! Have you had a positive reaction then from you midwife,consultant etc?
I have my 1st proper mw appointment on Wed so will get the ball rolling then by telling them this is what I want. I am SO determined this is going to happen this time.. would love to live somewhere where i had the chance to have a doula!!!

what age are your kids? x


----------



## hudz26

lnic1970 said:


> hudz26 said:
> 
> 
> hiya i am in the same boat as you, i have had 2 emergancy sections and am having a normal birth this time, well fingers crossed lol i will let you know how i get on!! xxx
> 
> hi :hi:
> 
> this is great to hear - PMA all the way!! Have you had a positive reaction then from you midwife,consultant etc?
> I have my 1st proper mw appointment on Wed so will get the ball rolling then by telling them this is what I want. I am SO determined this is going to happen this time.. would love to live somewhere where i had the chance to have a doula!!!
> 
> what age are your kids? xClick to expand...


hiya, my midwife is 100% behind me, she was the one who brought it up with me!
i have to go and see my consultant on the 10th, they know i want vba2c but i know they will do their best to talk me out of it, i will stand my ground though as i have looked into it and it seems there are MORE risks with a third section!!
my kids are 5 and 6, so there is a reasonable gap 
xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

so glad someone has asked this. i thought i would have to have another one. DD1 is 7 and was emergancy csection after 21 hours. she got proper stuck. so for DD2 who is 15 mths, we decided on elective for safety reasons etc. i just assumed that i would have to have another section this time round. will def talk to consultant about it now next week and see wht they say. thank you for OP xxx


----------



## danni2009

hi am 20 had 2 sectons wnted try for 3rd but doing t whant have another secton be my last wanted more children further 
any one tha a natruel after 2 section plz emale me :flower::winkwink::haha:


----------

